# Remove center councel to install Lou Short Shifter



## GTOFEVR (Jan 16, 2007)

I have an 05 gto and i would like to install my lou short shifter by myself. On my other car, i had the shop do it but they charged be $60 to remove the center councel and attach the shifter with 2 bolts, screw on my shift knob, and put center councel back. Can someone give me detailed steps to do this? Or if this thread already exists, give me a link to it. I searched the forum and didnt find much on specific steps to do this. Thanks!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Simple, open the center console glove box and pull up. Its only held in with clips. Be carefull.


----------



## GTOFEVR (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok thanks, hopefully i dont f it up


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

As long as it is hot out when you do it the tabs should live. Just use constanct pressure and no sudden jerks and you will be in good shape. I'd personally let the car bake in the sun first to get the plastic all nice and soft.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTOFEVR said:


> Ok thanks, hopefully i dont f it up


Ohh I forgot that you have to remove the rubber insert from the front storage compartment infront of the shifter. There is a screw hidden behind that.


----------

